# Shepherd dog Sarplaninac MURGO



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

If I can and here I post pictures

my dog ​​is a Sarplaninac shepherd dog and called MURGO

Am I in the right place?


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Omg I just want to smush his little bear face!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Welcome to you and your lovely dog 
Yes, you're in the right place :thumbsup:


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Now THAT is the type of dog I'd have if I worked on a farm with lots of sheep for him. 

Very rare to see over my way


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Very beautiful, I'm guessing you're not from the UK?

Zaros should be along soon, Zaros is another owner of these beautiful dogs. 

I'd love one but a Malamute is big enough in height for me, i'm only little :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's seriously gorgeous :001_wub:. Oscar and Zara the sarplanniac's slaves shall be along soon


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

Finally! Thank you very much for the warm welcome, and nice words for my children.. 

My warm wishes for " LIMOLERYNN" and " NICOLEW"... This picture are for you:001_smile:

Puppy

















Now


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh my... Seriously took my breath away, how outstandingly beautiful

I love the last picture, bet he's great to snuggle up with on a winter's night.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Stunning dog ! and welcome to petforums


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh he is just lovely! :001_wub:


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> Very beautiful, I'm guessing you're not from the UK?
> 
> Zaros should be along soon, Zaros is another owner of these beautiful dogs.
> 
> I'd love one but a Malamute is big enough in height for me, i'm only little :lol:


No, I am not from UK, I am from Kosovo-Shar mountian, a place with many wolves in sheep and dogs :001_smile:

I have many picture from mountian Shar, and here I will share with you

Sorry for my bad english, I hope to learn English better with you :001_smile:


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

In my vilagge in the Shar mountian,

Dog-wolf


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow, that's amazing and your english is fine  I thought you might not be english because i've not heard of a sarplaninac in the uk. I think they are still fairly unknown here.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, What beautiful dogs, and what a wonderful place to live.


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the support :001_smile:

Here's something from the mountain for you dear frends :001_smile:

I have a lot of pictures so I'll post them all here :001_smile:


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> Wow, that's amazing and your english is fine  I thought you might not be english because i've not heard of a sarplaninac in the uk. I think they are still fairly unknown here.


So here I volunteer to introduce you to this wonderful breed:001_smile:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

murgo said:


> So here I volunteer to introduce you to this wonderful breed:001_smile:


There is a member on here already with Two? called Zaros, i'm sure he'll come here once he comes on. I had never even heard of them before but it's awesome that now we have another member with this beautiful breed.


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

great-grandfather of MURGO- KARABASH


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> There is a member on here already with Two? called Zaros, i'm sure he'll come here once he comes on. I had never even heard of them before but it's awesome that now we have another member with this beautiful breed.


Exelent, all the better :thumbsup:


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

The most famous dog with Sar mountains- legendary MURGO


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

Picture of 1940, and this picture was made by a British soldier when he was at the time of Shar moutain










Hello everyone to the next meetings :001_smile:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Warm greetings from the cold and Snowy depths of Lapland (Northern Finland - over the Arctic Circle)
Also from cousins _Zalisa 'Forest Empress'_ ( Zara ) and _Saceros 'King of Wolves'_ ( Oscar )



Nice to meet another Sar' owner on a Pet forum at long last. It would seem they appear to be a breed as rare as the dogs themselves. 

Murgo is quite an uncommon colour. How old is he now?


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello Zoros

The pleasure is mine

It will take some time to learn to recurse with the forum, so my dear I do not nag 

My Murgo is still a baby and currently has nearly 10 months 

My Murgo is still a baby and currently has nearly 10 months

Its color is such because the original dog, next to the color of honey, there are other color palettes,totally black, totally white, Brindle .. Urban education preferred the gray color and the pictures I see that your dog is the result of urban selection, because the differences between the two types (urban and mountain selection) different ... To be discussed further


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

View the gallery are some differences :001_smile:

Totally white Sharplaninac so-called MERGAN or BELICH or BELOF



















this was my dog ​​but it died with 3 months because he was bitten by a snake


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

A totally black so-colled KARAMAN


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

Tiger color or so-colled TIGAR


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

Or puppy KARAMAN


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

Or puppy tigar that is TIGAR type


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

Karabash type, that is brighter dog with black mask, KARABASH in turkish language means BLACK HEAD


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

End finally gray color or so-colled WOLF


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

All so very stunning, sorry to hear about the puppy who died because of a snake bite 

Still much too big for me but dosen't mean I can't adore them


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

your dogs are stunning i have never seen this breed before,they do look like german shepherds as puppies.
they look huge too.

welcome to the pet forum

Amy.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

OK all I need is your address and a balaclava 

Gorgeous x


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> All so very stunning, sorry to hear about the puppy who died because of a snake bite
> 
> Still much too big for me but dosen't mean I can't adore them


Thanks @SrpingerHusky

unfortunately it was so, it is natural crude selection who wanted to "take" my little polar bear

One photo of murgo, for you :001_smile:










And one photo of my white polar bear and I, for you course 










Father of my white puppy, mountain`s guardian :smile:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Starlite said:


> OK all I need is your address and a balaclava
> 
> Gorgeous x


And some magic way of smuggling into the Uk, good luck with that :lol:


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

blade100 said:


> your dogs are stunning i have never seen this breed before,they do look like german shepherds as puppies.
> they look huge too.
> 
> welcome to the pet forum
> ...


Thanks Amy, In addition to dogs and horses have 

In addition to dogs and horses I just can not put a picture here because this is a forum about dogs, or they can? :nono:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

absolutely stunning thank you for sharing.


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

Best regards to all who follow this topik :001_smile:

On the job in Shar mountain


----------



## susieborder (Jul 23, 2010)

They are positively stunning dogs, you sound a very proud and passionate owner and rightly so. I would be to.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

murgo said:


> Hello Zaros
> 
> color is such because the original dog, next to the color of honey, there are other color palettes,totally black, totally white, Brindle .. Urban education preferred the gray color and the pictures I see that your dog is the result of urban selection, because the differences between the two types (urban and mountain selection) different ... To be discussed further





murgo said:


> Tiger color or so-colled TIGAR


Yes we are aware of the colour variations, but unfortunately, the preferred colouring in this country is slate/granite/iron or steel grey/beige (urban as you call it) Black and contrasting. These 'urban' colourings are desirable for show purposes. We don't show Zara or Oscar and have no intention to. Neither do we work them because they are strictly pets.

Friends of ours (breeders) have a 5 year old male Sar' they recently purchased from Serbia with this colour marking you describe as 'Tiger' (This purchase was made with a hope to expand the gene pool)

His name is 'Babakai' and quite the largest Sar' we've ever laid eyes on. 
A second Sar' we're familiar with has this identical colour marking also. 'Tornado' is quite an impressive no nonsense creature and champion Wolf catcher.

We are lucky enough to live fairly remote and this gives us the great opportunity to allow the dogs to wander except during the hunting season of course because we don't want any blind and incompetent fool mistaking either one of them for a Reindeer or a Moose.



murgo said:


> End finally gray color or so-colled WOLF


Wolf just happens to be the spitting image of Oscar's father 'Saceros Terminator' who sadly died at the age of 5.

It's very pleasing to see these magnificent dogs (yours) in their natural environment.

We look forward with interest to hearing more from you.

Regards

Zaros.


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello Zoros

About Sharplaninac, you can ask me whatever you're interested, as all other course 

Babakai is Sharplaninac from Serbia, sity Nish, and his former owner is from Nish 

I knew the owner who is now unfortunately died

Babakai


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

Zaros said:


> His name is 'Babakai' and quite the *largest Sar' we've ever laid eyes on*.
> A second Sar' we're familiar with has this identical colour marking also. 'Tornado' is quite an impressive no nonsense creature and champion Wolf catcher.


 Zaros, one piece of advice
Do not ever dog your size determines the very quality of the individual..Larger would be better is not good because it entails many drawbacks that adorn this race..A dog of that breed should be moving slowly, supple and size may be a potential problem ... The size can be a bad sign of lymphatic build a dog (which is the Sarplaninac Disqualify), which entails atypical features such as drowsiness, laxity, idle and poor response to the environment.. 
Sharplaninan`s dog is in a strong constitution and as such should be harmonious, well, of character, most importantly, solid and fearless dog, just as his eyes can show .. Prodoornog, neustasivog views that guarantees security and self-sacrifice whenever the owner finds the threat or what was given to him for safekeeping is threatened ..

Because the dog must be quiet, well-natured but VERY SHARP when you need it, apart from all other sheep dog world...

For copmarition...... Look sad and sleepy look of a dog who is afraid of its shadow 










A look at this view, quiet calm, penetrating and fearless :001_smile::001_smile::thumbup:

Legendary DZOMBA from Restelica, Shar mountain


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

Zaros said:


> It's very pleasing to see these magnificent dogs (yours) in their natural environment.
> 
> We look forward with interest to hearing more from you.
> 
> ...


For images of the natural environment of these dogs do not worry, I have them very much, little by little 

Here you something from me, do not be stingy :nono: 

Warm vishes :smile:


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

For my friedns :smile:


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

Where food is stored, there is the first :tongue_smilie:


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

He likes to play


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you for sharing the wonderful photos of your beautiful dogs. It is so good to see them in their natural habitat living the life and doing what they were bred too do. You must be very proud of them. You are also very lucky to live in such beautiful surroundings. Its also so nice to see dogs that a bred for such health and temprement and so natural.


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi tree adorns A New Year Christmas


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Thank you for sharing the wonderful photos of your beautiful dogs. It is so good to see them in their natural habitat living the life and doing what they were bred too do. You must be very proud of them. You are also very lucky to live in such beautiful surroundings. Its also so nice to see dogs that a bred for such health and temprement and so natural.


Thank you very much for the wonderful words ... You've just hit the essence of life on the mountain .. Is that the conditions are harsh and it is hard for life, but it is much more healthy .. If you ever want to come to the Shar mountain, I'd like to be my guest, you and all interested parties at any time ... Speaking of guests, a British soldier who served a mission in Kosovo is my friend, he is from Birmingham and a great lover of nature .. Often we go mountaineers, and watch and dogs in their natural environment that is, the giants, and I'll give him one that leads him to England ... Well, who wants to be an opportunity, you can and dear ones to send a small bear, that for memory since I met him through the English culture and you are very love animals, which I am very happy


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

Here's a picture of your soul










Here it is closer to see what this dog :001_smile:

His name SARY


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow - lots of beautiful pictures. Your pup is gorgeous!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

stunning dogs, thank you for sharing your pictures.


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

And something else dear ones to tell you which is related to the dogs ... These are dogs perhaps the best keepers of all dogs in the world, so the heart and brave heart to have to confront the wolf, bear, lynx or any intruder that violates what is the dogs entrusted with the care ... After living in such an environment where there are many wolves, the dogs are uncompromising as regards courage, and there were cases when the wolves get the butt, believe it or not ... Not tell you no tales, I really saw some eyes conflicts....

This dog is able to defeat the wolf ..:smile::thumbup1:


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

@Collete and @ Pointermum thank you very much. I'm glad you like my puppy

KARABASH


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

brave old LUSH


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

Young Karabash with me


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Gorgeous! Such a gorgeous looking breed


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

On the job :smile:

These are the two grandsons of the old LUSH


----------



## ian1969uk (Sep 5, 2010)

Great pictures and such beautiful dogs!


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

brother of my little polar bear, but this puppy is alive, and my not


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

@ Daynna and @ ian1969 thank you... If you like them then it gives me extra incentive to ask more pictures :smile:


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

And finally for today a herd :001_smile:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

murgo said:


> Hello Zaros
> 
> About Sharplaninac, you can ask me whatever you're interested, as all other course
> 
> ...


What an absolutely amazing coincidence! It is indeed a small world after all. :001_smile:

Although we have no recent photos of Babakai he is doing very, very well all the same and looks the most formidable opponent for any disrespecting predator that might accidentally wander onto his territory.

We are sorry to learn that Babakai's previous owner has died and we have passed that news onto his new owner who also is saddened by the news.

However, today the more mature Babakai certainly gives the impression that he's come from a completely different world altogether.

Babakai has been chosen to Sire Zara because he has a perfect hip score for a dog so large (A-A) and his temperament and character is placid and amiable.

We are aware of the negative aspects to oversized specimens and despite the division of attitudes in this country as to how a Sar' should look we also find the same or similar attitudes from other areas of Europe. Information conflicts, What some say is good others say is not so good.

Have you read the book *'From the top of the Balkans to the roof of the world/Sarplaninac'* by _Obrad B Skipic?_ The book is written in Serbian but has sketchy English translation by its side.

It is quite evident from your photos that these dogs are set to work and are the preferred working dog because of the environment but just how popular is the Sarplaninac in your country say as a pet or for other purposes for example?

Many of our friends work their Sar's also and some believe that the dog is wasted if it is not.
As I have already stated Zara and Oscar are strictly pets and live a life of complete freedom without the nuisance of having to earn their keep. 
We are their slaves just as, Nicky10, a member of PF has already pointed out:

Here's the most recent video of the gruesome twosome doing what they do best.

Hope you enjoy.

PHOTOS/VIDEO REMOVED DUE TO MALICIOUS INTENT


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

I know envy is a sin but I dont care :001_wub:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

murgo said:


> And something else dear ones to tell you which is related to the dogs ... These are dogs perhaps the best keepers of all dogs in the world, so the heart and brave heart to have to confront the wolf, bear, lynx or any intruder that violates what is the dogs entrusted with the care ... After living in such an environment where there are many wolves, the dogs are uncompromising as regards courage, and there were cases when the wolves get the butt, believe it or not ... Not tell you no tales, I really saw some eyes conflicts....
> 
> This dog is able to defeat the wolf ..:smile::thumbup1:


your dogs are Amazing:001_wub: and the mountains you live in are beautiful, and i know you probably wont agree but you are very lucky to still have such magnificent wildlife as wolves,bears and lynx.....ours were wiped out long ago


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

Tnaknk you very mach, my friends :smile:


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks noushka05 ... I agree with you ... But when you live with wild animals around us, safety comes first .. I love animals a lot, but in our wolves as pets, and know how to make a lot of problems ... Although they meet only a natural instinct, and instinct for food, again, not exactly anyway ... just because of the proximity of wolves in our country we have and a lot of clashes dogs with wolves, of course they are natural guard dogs and fighting wild animals ... But here in winter wolves go down to the village center, believe it or not ...

look at one video, a recording of the bass with us on the mountain, the wolf came down just to the village and by chance we found it and watched, but returned to the village to get enough of the sheep, cows or whatever.:smile:

YouTube - Trka so Vuka

YouTube - Trka so Vuka I


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

My friend Zaros, do not vorry, I will replay to you a little later now, I just images to upload :smile:


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

On the Shar mountain :smile:


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

@SringerHuski

These dogs can not swim as well as yours, but cooled in the lake :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Murgo what country are you in? Its gorgeous


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

Starlite said:


> Murgo what country are you in? Its gorgeous


 At the southern Kosovo border with Macedonia, on the mountain that separates Kosovo and FYR Macedonia :smile:


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

For @Starlite :smile:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi there gorgeous dog


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

new westie owner said:


> Hi there gorgeous dog


Thanks, glad you like them


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

under rocks










On the rocks

mountain goats and sheep after the dog has them most


----------



## Ellie82 (Sep 28, 2010)

Cute :001_wub:


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

on guard


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

This is one of my favorite pictures :001_smile::001_smile:


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

And finally my MURGO 10 months old :001_smile:










To be continued...


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

They are beautiful dogs and what a gorgeous place you live


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> They are beautiful dogs and what a gorgeous place you live


We could say that


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

wolf-dogs


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

Old Murga, Halim is line


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

This is the father of the dog in the picture above

Murro


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

Kalosh,


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

Workplace


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

Humanity of these dogs in action, female sarplaninac is nurse a little bear


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

murgo said:


> For @Starlite :smile:


you're making me jealous now  Must show OH, looks like our kinda place to visit


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

STARLITE

If I understand you would like to visit this place in the picture?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

murgo said:


> Hello Zoros
> 
> Babakai


Whether or not you're still around because you're either too busy or have been eaten by Wolves because your dogs were taking time out and napping, I'd like to ask you how you actually came by this photo? :confused1:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I have just sat and read all 10 pages, lol!

These dogs are gorgeous - I am totally in love even more than I was before!

I hereby announce that if we come into money and get a house with land - I am going to import these dogs!!

Absolutely stunning dogs and scenery!! Thats how to live! :thumbup:


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Gaawwwwd!!! I so love these dogs they are amazing!!!!!!


----------



## clairesdogs (Aug 10, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Whether or not you're still around because you're either too busy or have been eaten by Wolves because your dogs were taking time out and napping, I'd like to ask you how you actually came by this photo? :confused1:


Have they pinched one of your boy?!

Have to say, your 2 are absolutely stunning!!


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> I hereby announce that if we come into money and get a house with land - I am going to import these dogs!!:


Great idea :thumbup: Can I help?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

bigdogworld said:


> Great idea :thumbup: Can I help?


Of course - the more the merrier! :thumbup:


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

This is an old thread, murgo hasn't been on PF since April .


----------



## SuhasKid (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello!
My name is Nikoletta. I live in Hungary. 

I have some sarplaninac. 


I found this topic is now. In this forum is yet another sarplaninac topic. True, a few posts in it.


----------



## SuhasKid (Jan 1, 2011)

Murgo, you live in wonderful place. :thumbup1:
I was in Kosovo in November. I made a lot of photos.

Kosovo 11/2011. - Sarplaninac - YouTube


----------



## SuhasKid (Jan 1, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Of course - the more the merrier! :thumbup:


I have a sarplaninac dog, who live in Wales.

He is:








Here he was puppy...


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> I have just sat and read all 10 pages, lol!
> 
> These dogs are gorgeous - I am totally in love even more than I was before!
> 
> ...


When I also get my huge house with lots of land can I buy one from you????

What beautiful animals!!!!


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Truly Beautiful Dogs ...And It really nice for 2 members to come together like this I'm sure Zoros and murgo will become firm friends due to their shared love of this magnificent breed thay are Stunning.


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

MURGO again returned with new pictures

:001_smile: greeting everyone :001_smile:

http://i40.tinypic.com/10mv8ex.jpg

http://i51.tinypic.com/mvi81y.jpg

http://i39.tinypic.com/9kb1b9.jpg


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Murgo hope you are well, beautiful pictures or your wonderful dogs and the scenery is fantastic too.


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

http://i51.tinypic.com/1zzqjv7.jpg


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

http://i55.tinypic.com/k3mzye.jpg


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

Karabash after fight with wolf :001_smile:

http://i51.tinypic.com/syo94j.jpg


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)

http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af153/murgo/mbl940.jpg


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

They are beautiful dogs. It's lovely to see them at work too!


----------



## murgo (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2018)

This has been an interesting thread to read the whole way through.
Lovely photos also


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh, you're back are you. Long time, no see.

You still haven't answered how you acquired the photo of Babakai.

Have we met? Do we know each other?

I seem to recall seeing some of these photographs in an Album shown to us by two Serbian gentlemen sometime ago.

Have you been to Finland?

Oscar has matured into quite a handsome animal over the years.

This is him:


















Back in November of 2017, Oscar and I had chance meeting with a couple of guys standing near to our house. This meeting was unusual in so much as we live fairly remote. Our nearest neighbour approximately 2 kilometres away. As we approached Oz kept a close and curious eye on the pair and I greeted them in Finnish.

_'Very nice' _said one of the men in English. His accent, I couldn't quite place at first.

_Very beautiful dog' _the man continued. I thanked him for his compliment and told the man that Oscar is a Sarplaninac.
He replied _'I know what he is. He is full Kosovan. Very fine example of great dog. You should be proud. He behaves very well even though he does not like me yet'_
He was taken by complete surprise when I told him we actually had two and asked. '_What is an Englishman doing in Finland with Kosovan dogs?'_ 
The men, were from Kosovo, obviously, and working in the area.

Of course I kept that relatively quiet at our next Sar' gathering because our frequent Serbian guests think he's a Serbian dog.

When if fact, he is actually, a Finglish dog.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Zaros said:


> Oh, you're back are you. Long time, no see.
> 
> You still haven't answered how you acquired the photo of Babakai.
> 
> ...


*I googled the pic and came up with this *

*http://yourshot.nationalgeographic.com/photos/5632909/*


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I googled the pic and came up with this *
> 
> *http://yourshot.nationalgeographic.com/photos/5632909/*


Thanks Janice, But it's actually the photo of another dog, Babakai, he has in his possession, when that very photo exists on the camera phone of Zara's breeder who bought Babakai and lives in this country.

What was it Toyah Wilcox sang?

Oh, I remember...........................It's a mystery, it's a mystery.


----------

